# Not able to decide on Single Band Router or Dual Band Router ?



## Kvishal (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am confused on should I be going for a Dual Band Router (2.4 GHz & 5 GHz) or a Single Band Router (Only 2.4 GHz) I am on a speed of 512 KBPS -1 MBPS. I might at the Max use 7-8 devices simultaneously (but very rarely) which one should I go for ? Single Band or Dual Band ?

Thanks

Kvsihal


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't matters much. Also your connected devices must support 5GHz band to use it. Read *this* for better understanding.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Doesn't matters much. Also your connected devices must support 5GHz band to use it. Read *this* for better understanding.



All my receiving devices have a 5GHz receiving capability !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> All my receiving devices have a 5GHz receiving capability !



But are you facing any problem with 2.4GHz ? 5GHz is recommended only for crowdy areas where 2.4GHz becomes congested. Plus, range of 5GHz is a bit less than 2.4GHz.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 17, 2012)

I have not tried 2Ghz Router before nor 5GHz, this is the first time in my life that I ever gonna buy a Wi-Fi Router. I am gonna use it at my Home for my perosnal use. At the Max will connect 7-8 devices at the same time (Simultaneously) is it considered too crowded to think to go for 5GHz Router ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> I have not tried 2Ghz Router before nor 5GHz, this is the first time in my life that I ever gonna buy a Wi-Fi Router. I am gonna use it at my Home for my perosnal use. At the Max will connect 7-8 devices at the same time (Simultaneously) is it considered too crowded to think to go for 5GHz Router ?



I don't think so. BTW what's the budget?


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't think so. BTW what's the budget?



Around 4K !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

Not possible in 4k. Dual band routers are very costly with most in excess of 6-7k.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not possible in 4k. Dual band routers are very costly with most in excess of 6-7k.



Ok so with my requirement, in a area of 950 Square Feet, with 8 devices logging on to the Wi-Fi Network at the same time, Mostly Internet Surfing, Watching Videos over the Internet, Streaming Music Over the Internet. Should I go for a Single Band Router or Dual Band ? What is your suggestion ?


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 19, 2012)

300 mbps Wi-Fi n router will suffice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

Asus N13U should suffice (3.2k).


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Asus N13U should suffice (3.2k).



So a Single Band Router would suffcie is that what you are saying ? One more thing I am planning to go for ADSL+Modem Router, Any idea that the current MTNL/BSNL Broadband Connection is it on IPV6 or IPV4 ? If I have a Router which does not support IPV6 can the MTNL/BSNL Lines work like a backward compatiblity thing on IPV4 supported routers ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> So a Single Band Router would suffcie is that what you are saying ? One more thing I am planning to go for ADSL+Modem Router, Any idea that the current MTNL/BSNL Broadband Connection is it on IPV6 or IPV4 ? If I have a Router which does not support IPV6 can the MTNL/BSNL Lines work like a backward compatiblity thing on IPV4 supported routers ?



Yeah, it should do for you.

Most routers support IPv6, N13U also does. It depends if your ISP has upgraded to IPv6 or not. In some places MTNL/BSNL have upgraded, so check out at your place.

PS: N13U is only a router so you will still need a basic ADSL modem. Any modem would do.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, it should do for you.
> 
> Most routers support IPv6, N13U also does. It depends if your ISP has upgraded to IPv6 or not. In some places MTNL/BSNL have upgraded, so check out at your place.
> 
> PS: N13U is only a router so you will still need a basic ADSL modem. Any modem would do.



Like I said I am interested in a ADSL+Modem Router so not looking at the N13U, I am in Mumbai I think so MTNL here has upgraded to IPV6 But I am not sure. If it has and if I have a router which does not support IPV6 will the Internet connection work on such a router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

as far as i know currently you have to specifically ask your ISP to enable ipv6 support for your connection to use ipv6 features in your modem/router which i don't see happening in India anytime soon that too with a govt company like MTNL.also check your isp ipv6 support using this site:
Test your IPv6. (temporarily disable noscript/adblock addons if using firefox)


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> as far as i know currently you have to specifically ask your ISP to enable ipv6 support for your connection to use ipv6 features in your modem/router which i don't see happening in India anytime soon that too with a govt company like MTNL.also check your isp ipv6 support using this site:
> Test your IPv6. (temporarily disable noscript/adblock addons if using firefox)



So to Put it in simple terms if I get a ADSL2+Modem Router which is not IPV6 compatible and If I were to get a MTNL Connection it should work at the moment with this router unless I make a request to MTNL Guys telling them to enable IPV6 connection and I have a Router to support it on my Subsricption ? right ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

yes.this seems to be the case & will remain so for at least a few years here in India.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes.this seems to be the case & will remain so for at least a few years here in India.



This is what the MTNL website currently states about IPV4 and IPV6

_"If you have MTNL as your ISP, you have a DSL Router / Modem supplied by MTNL. Presently, only one ADSL Modem "Beetel – 450TC1" being supplied by MTNL supports IPv6. MTNL will progressively replace exiting IPv4 ADSL Modems with IPv6 compliant Modems. Since, MTNL Broadband Network supports both the protocols i.e IPv4 & IPv6 you will continue to get the uninterrupted service.

It is important to note that if both IPv4 and IPv6 are enabled and the content being accessed is also enabled over IPv4 and IPv6, IPv6 will generally be preferred. Comcast – a committee on IPv6 says that they selected this approach to simplify the transition and help make the introduction of IPv6 seamless for end-users".


_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

very few sites are ipv6 only & your modem will be outdated long before you will feel the need to use ipv6 to access websites.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> very few sites are ipv6 only & your modem will be outdated long before you will feel the need to use ipv6 to access websites.



Oh I did not know this, even websites are IPV6 enabled ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> Oh I did not know this, even websites are IPV6 enabled ?



Yes. Websites have an IP address, either IPv4 or IPv6. Gradually they'll be update their address to IPv6.


----------

